# Game #24: New York Knicks (11-12) @ Los Angeles Lakers (20-3) [12/16]



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)




----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

**** Mike D'Antoni.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Well, they dont have anyone that can matchup down low with our bigs, so I expect Kobe to jack up about 30 shots and Fish to rain down another 15. Pau/Bynum finish up somewhere around a combined 8-12


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

gonna be a tough game because they create havoc with the drive and kick game. They shoot a ton of 3's. and we have no one who can guard Robinson or Duhon who are both playing well. 

I expect our bigs to get 20 a piece but if the bigs play defense like they've been playing we won't ever catch up to their shooters or block enough shots to discourage them. 

I expect a 120- 110 type game. 

Kobe,Gasol and Bynum will have big games.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We can't lose to the ****ing Knicks. We just can't.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

We blow them out.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

3 point win. Another ****ty performance all the way around.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

70 point win, D'Antoni fired, Knicks franchise crumbles.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Sloooooooowwwwww tttttthhhheeeeee ttttteeeemmmmpppppooooooo.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Crawford is gone, oh yes! But we still have Luke :sadbanana:!


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

Seeing Luke in the starting lineup makes me want to Vomit.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Mind games baby!


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Since no one is roaming the Laker forum this morning, I'll take this opportunity to jack Chris's game thread and post it in the Knicks forum. What you going to do about it Basel? I caught you sleeping.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

USSKittyHawk said:


> Since no one is roaming the Laker forum this morning, I'll take this opportunity to jack Chris's game thread and post it in the Knicks forum. What you going to do about it Basel? I caught you sleeping.


Can you take Basel too?


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

I'm expecting a high scoring affair on this on. No defense will be played at all. Lakers will win by 7.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

USSKittyHawk said:


> Since no one is roaming the Laker forum this morning, I'll take this opportunity to jack Chris's game thread and post it in the Knicks forum. What you going to do about it Basel? I caught you sleeping.


Next time, I'm sleeping with one eye open.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Can you take Basel too?


:lol:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

USSKittyHawk said:


> Since no one is roaming the Laker forum this morning, I'll take this opportunity to jack Chris's game thread and post it in the Knicks forum. What you going to do about it Basel? I caught you sleeping.


Can you at least copy my name right?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

EHL said:


> Knicks franchise crumbles.


You're a little late on that prediction...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Whose going to be around watching the game tonight? I'm ready for a blow out of epic proportions. 


Although I'm expecting a close game were we win by 2


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

This will be a run-and-gun game. D'Antoni has the Knicks running more and we will need to get back on defense quickly. We should take this game easily...if we want to.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

****... Gasol is out sick tonight



> *Lakers' Pau Gasol out sick*
> 6:57 PM, December 16, 2008
> 
> Lakers forward Pau Gasol was sent home and won't play in tonight's game against the New York Knicks due to strep throat, according to a Lakers spokesman.
> ...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Marbury is in the house!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

With Gasol out, I can't wait to see what Phil does in the fourth. Bynum and Gasol out in the fourth would be a disaster.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

That ign.com chick aint too bad..


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Fisher, Kobe, Bynum, Odom, Walton is your starting 5


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Walton for three to open up...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Luke has taken three shots...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Four shots from Luke... :uhoh:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Five shots from luke


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Not only five from Luke.. Only one from Bynum.. and two from Kobe...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Horrible defensive by Bynum on that play. Terrible in fact.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Nice drive by Kobe. I loved the baby fake.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Wow... that's what you call not switching.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Fisher is getting murdered right now.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

They have taken 6 threes already.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Despite Luke's poor shooting, I wont deny that our ball movement is a million times better when he is out there vs Vlade or Ariza.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Qrich with 13 already with 3 left in the first quarter. That's some stellar defense there.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Cris said:


> They have taken 6 threes already.


Can't blame em.. Fisher and Kobe have not been spending any time on the perimeter. So it's just like shooting wide open practice threes for em right now.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I have no problem with luke playing, but his # of shots to the number of minutes he plays should only be about 1:4 or 1:5 tops. That's about 4 or 5 shots a game for him which is about the amount of times he will find himself wide open.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

well so it begins the total lack of defense we're standing around in areas not really guarding anyone and Fisher throws up junk lol


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> well so it begins the total lack of defense we're standing around in areas not really guarding anyone and Fisher throws up junk lol


Sometimes Fisher makes me want to shoot myself.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Farmar bit on that? Are you serious?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Wow, wtf is Farmar doing?


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Farmar defense is just atrocious.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

PJ can;t possibly think taking Bynum and Kobe is gonna work.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> Farmar defense is just atrocious.


Totally. It wasn't anything special last season.. But it wasn't this bad... This season his defense has gone from bad to pathetic.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

You gotta be really ****ing kidding me with this bogus zone defense crap we're playing how about just guard your own damn man. 

come on this is pathe5tic. 

All I wanna see is Kobe, Bynum and LO scoring in the paint all night and manning up on defense this crap is a damn joke.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

37 to the Knicks on our floor?


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

That was the worst qtr by the Lakers this season.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Cris said:


> 37 to the Knicks on our floor?


yeah this is laughable. really. 

I mean the offense slipped behind odom and he didn't even see the man getting behind him what the hell are we practicing defensively. 

this scheme is horrible.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

It feels like were playing the Suns 3 years ago.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

we made need Kobe to go back to a few years ago tonight.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

PJ needs to make all these guys run a Marathon after this start..


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Jesus christ...another trey..


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Another ****ing Three????


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Powell is terrible at the stripe wow


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Okay..we are going lose to ****ing Knicks and I am going to get explode..ridiculous


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Machine is well oiled tonight.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

ahahahaha

this team blows.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Machine is firing...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow... Nothing is falling right now.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

oh man this is bad but the Knicks are hitting every wide open shot they get.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

My god...we can't make a ****ing layup..


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Get Bynum in there now. Let Kobe and Bynum run the two man game. Stop with the team defense, it's obvious we are not capable of playing coherent team defense.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Gotta get Bynum back in. come on PJ cut the crap.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Get Bynum in there now. Let Kobe and Bynum run the two man game. Stop with the team defense, it's obvious we are not capable of playing coherent team defense.


I agree


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Just for the season sake, I hope we lose to Knicks by double digits, and be a laughing stock of the media for days to comes.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Who gives a **** where Alyssa Milano shops..


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I like Ariza but we don;t need him shoting jumpers gotta get drew or Kobe the ball.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

That was the worst sequence on both sides I have ever seen.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

we can't make a shot lol


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

****, Bynum and Kobe miss in a heart breaker.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

**** you, Lamar Odom


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

I don't think this team could beat the Suns of 2006-2007 now


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

This just shows you how bad our defense is...when Nate Robinson and Chris Duhon have alley-oop on our ****ing home floor.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Horrible pass from Walton to Kobe... Kobe isn't stretch armstrong.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Jesus. Can we miss anymore more ****ing layups tonight?


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Hey man, at least Luke makes both free throws.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Lynx said:


> Hey man, at least Luke makes both free throws.


Unfortunately he misses wide open jump shots.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Nice shot from Kobe in traffic.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

OK, I want that rim inspected.


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

Just got home.....wtf is going on tonight?!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Shaolin said:


> Just got home.....wtf is going on tonight?!


Same ****, different game.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

We look so tired out there..


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

This is ****ing embarrassing..


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> We look so tired out there..


You mean these guys aren't the D'fenders?


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

"And the Boo-Birds are coming out" as Chick would say....


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

quite amazing that we can't score on a terrible defensive team not a surprise we can't stop them, Bynum is playing a soft *** finese game, Kobe is bricking and LO is missing lay-ups.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Cris said:


> You mean these guys aren't the D'fenders?


It's obvious... The D'fenders are better than this team defensively.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Nate talking some trash huh? Well can't blame him...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Fox looks like he's ready to start bashing.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

we should still win this game.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

It's as if this team is bi-polar. One moment they're playing all time great D (holding teams to under 90 points and 40% shooting for the first two weeks of the season), and the next minute they're giving up 100+ on 45%+ shooting. Granted, there have been some defensive efforts since then that were sub-40% (Denver, Bucks, Nets, Twolves, etc.), but at this point my only conclusion is that 1) someone is bleeping up chemistry on the bench (could be a starter even), or 2) we literally have players that are bi-polar. Drew looks worse and worse defensively every week. Farmar seems to not care about defensive fundamentals on the perimeter. Just odd sh!t frankly.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

EHL said:


> It's as if this team is bi-polar. One moment they're playing all time great D (holding teams to under 90 points and 40% shooting for the first two weeks of the season), and the next minute they're giving up 100+ on 45%+ shooting. Granted, there have been some defensive efforts since then that were sub-40% (Denver, Bucks, Nets, Twolves, etc.), but at this point my only conclusion is that 1) someone is bleeping up chemistry on the bench (could be a starter even), or 2) we literally have players that are bi-polar. Drew looks worse and worse defensively every week. Farmar seems to not care about defensive fundamentals on the perimeter. Just odd sh!t frankly.


I agree man.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Luke & 1 !!!!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Great start to the 3rd...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Is this more entertaining for Nate?


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

I think they needed to get boo'ed a little, the crowd has been bored as of late.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Well our offense is working again..


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Boo Boo Boo....


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Down to three... this is the lakers I am talking about


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Knick's falling apart.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Yeah baby! We are back in the game...woot woot. :banana:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Why has Trevor been shooting so many outside shots lately?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Vlade.. Powell.. Farmar... Ariza... at the same time? Yikes.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Is it ok for me to laugh?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Sasha... Powell... Farmar... Ariza... Vlade.. On the floor at one time now.. This will end badly.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

omg Ariza!!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Farmar needs to be shipped out.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Not sure about that call.. On the replay Sasha clearly was just hit in mid air and attempted to not hit the floor.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Why the **** is Ariza shooting threes? Seriously.. What the hell is he thinking?


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

wow the knicks are a real fun team to watch, i gotta tune in more often


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

chairman5 said:


> wow the knicks are a real fun team to watch, i gotta tune in more often


Lately... The Lakers make every scrub team fun to watch.


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

IIRC Trevor worked on his three point shot this summer. Finds an odd time to test his new skill, though.

Ever notice how the Laker bench never gets up and gets excited?


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Lately... The Lakers make every scrub team fun to watch.


true, they made my Pistons look like contenders and i thank them for that


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

lol. Bynum still not playing in the fourth.. Only Phil...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Just an observation here... Both losses to the pacers and kings have been on a tuesday. Guess what today is?


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> lol. Bynum still not playing in the fourth.. Only Phil...


the mismatches favor the Lakers though, Odom is taking control and Kobe cant be stopped


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Yeah..*****es...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Laker's take the lead.. It's all over.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Lakers finally with the lead!


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

Let's go Knicks! drop some 3s! and get some steals!

one time!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

:banana:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Nate isn't yawning anymore.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

wow Nate just knocked Bynum over like a pin


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Holy crap Knicks right back.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I don't want to see anyone but Kobe or Bynum shoot the ball now.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

You want Bynum shooting Js? ok


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

gi0rdun said:


> You want Bynum shooting Js? ok


Does the term shoot mean only jumpers?


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Oooh this could turn out to be quite a game.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Does the term shoot mean only jumpers?


Does anyone shoot lay ups or dunks


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Big shot from Kobe.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Mamba time!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Oh my god to both those shots.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

gi0rdun said:


> Does anyone shoot lay ups or dunks


Sure? Shooting means taking a shot. 



> shoot
> 1   /ʃut/ Show Spelled Pronunciation [shoot] Show IPA Pronunciation
> verb, shot, shoot⋅ing, noun
> –verb (used with object)
> ...


You will probably spend more time on verbs in your final year of High School.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Holy **** maybe a Kobe gamewinner tonight?


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

i love this game

cmon nate one more! one time baby!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Six threes for Ariza... ouch


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Sure? Shooting means taking a shot.
> 
> 
> 
> You will probably spend more time on verbs in your final year of High School.


**** you I have 100% on my vocab tests.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

WOW...Ariza..with another missed trey..lol


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Lamar really showed up tonight.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

gi0rdun said:


> **** you I have 100% on my vocab tests.


Verbs and Vocabs test you say?


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Damn...we are gonna win this game..


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

gosh darn it, should have broke bynum's ankles then take a wide open shot, woulda made the top plays of the near , ok a 3 now nate!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Time for... Nate the Great


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Lamar really showed up tonight.


Yeah..for once...'bout time..


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

OH MY GOD and he made that one as well o_o


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Duhon needs to work on those long 3s.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Damn..


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

ughk i hate it when Laker fans are happy


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I'm fine with either Kobe or Lamar for POTG. Both had their impact tonight, especially in the fourth.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Terrible win. I am getting tired of saying that.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

chairman5 said:


> ughk i hate it when Laker fans are happy


We're not happy, trust us.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

I remember one game back in my old school someone was like let's practice our gamewinners so me and a few guys messing around were lining up at halfcourt throwing up prayers before we got yelled at by the captain. At the end of the game it came down to like a full court heave and the guy was like I told you so.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

this was a fullfilling win. 1st in a long time,it was against a suspect team but with how bad our defense was in the 1st half I'll take the relief of this win. 

Bynum was lost in the 4th quarter totally ineffective he gotta get his head focused on the defensive end. 

I like what Powell was doing defensively he was switching making the right rotations. 

Ariza, Lo and Kobe were huge. 

I like this win.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

Cris said:


> We're not happy, trust us.


the ppl who were at the game are probably giddy as hell, i am bitter towards that


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Was anyone surprised by this, really? I'm grateful we got a win.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Er, W? I mean, what the hell else can you say after that. OK, how about this; Lakers played one awesome half on both ends. Hooray! :laugh:


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

jazzy1 said:


> Bynum was lost in the 4th quarter totally ineffective he gotta get his head focused on the defensive end.


Really? He definately didnt have his best game, but he came up with 2 big blocks in the end of the game that realy changed the game. He also grabbed a board or two in traffic that could have easily been offense rebounds. I thought last night was a good example of why we need him in at the end of games.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Kobe had an awesome 2nd half. His first half was lackluster, but he put on a show in the 2nd half. Lamar played hard, it was a season high in minutes for him so it makes sense that it was his best statistical performance. Ariza had a game much better than the box score indicates. He was the player that made everyone else on the team play a little defense. Why he took six 3 pt shots is beyond me, but at least they were good looks. Luke had a good game. If he would have just made a couple of the easy baskets he missed, he would have had really good game. I just love how well he finds the big men. It is shameful that it takes Luke in the lineup to get the ball into the post.

POTG has to be Kobe, but Ariza was right there for me.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

elcap15 said:


> Really? He definately didnt have his best game, but he came up with 2 big blocks in the end of the game that realy changed the game. He also grabbed a board or two in traffic that could have easily been offense rebounds. I thought last night was a good example of why we need him in at the end of games.


I mean how many times did he not react in time he let Lee out hustle him for free throws after he blocked one of those shots, he let Lee hit a jumper and he was slowing reacting to Robinson. I want him in there in the 4th but he has to get focused on the defensive end alot more. 

wasn't a good game for him IMO he was going up soft in the paint missing chippies he should easily be putting down he should have had a big game.


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

Another lackluster performance. But at least they showed some resilience. It may have been ugly but I'll take a win anyday.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

knicks offense are no joke. they scored 101 pts a few weeks ago against the celtics too.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

It's good to see us come back in a game and win...rather than blow a big lead and lose.


----------

